
Tuning Out: What Happens When You Drop Facebook? - pulisse
https://siepr.stanford.edu/news/drop-facebook
======
IIAOPSW
I'll tell you what happens.

You end up compulsively refreshing hn and reddit while telling yourself that
you've increased your productivity.

~~~
CharlesW
> _You end up compulsively refreshing hn and reddit while telling yourself
> that you 've increased your productivity._

Anecdotally, I didn't. According to this study, on average, that's not what
other participants did either: "They didn’t replace Facebook with another
social media platform like Twitter."

~~~
IIAOPSW
Anecdotally I just looked at your profile and you comment on hn approx once
per day.

~~~
thatoneuser
Half an hour a day isn't an issue

------
Dumblydorr
I dropped FB after one of the many privacy scandals, and after not using it
much at all for years. Thus, I'd not fit the study inclusion criteria of 15
mins daily, but is there really 15 minutes of fresh content from friends and
family? Most of the content I recall was quick to read, and a ton of it was
garbage, sponsored, memes, etc. If anything, I just replaced that minimal time
with more HN and reddit and NYT. Reddit is going a similar way, I am
contemplating deleting and blocking it, but its very good for niches like
starcraft, personal finance, ask historians and scientists, etc.

------
CharlesW
The heading "Small, but significant, impact on well-being" should really be
"Small, but significant, negative impact on well-being". There's no reason to
bury the lede further.

Quitting Facebook is a very nice thing to do for yourself.

~~~
rconti
Actually, it was claiming a small but significant positive impact on well-
being from quitting FB.

If you find anything negatively impacting your mood, seems good to cut back.

~~~
CharlesW
Ah, I see what you mean. Your restatement disambiguates nicely, thank you.

> _If you find anything negatively impacting your mood, seems good to cut
> back._

Of course, yes. The insidious thing is, like many additions, there's a reward
component too.

